# 'Canary Landscape' Look



## tthelwell (Apr 16, 2010)

Hi guys,

Just dropping in to share a look with u...

















_*Eyes:*_

PRIME:
I started off with *Urban Decay Primer Potion* all over my   lid up                                to the brow bone.
Then I  applied *Inglot #85 Creme Eyeliner *(matte bright  green) as a base on my lid  and lightly in the crease.  

COLOR:
On the inner corner, I applied *MAC Canary Yellow Eyeshadow *(matte  light yellow).
Next on the middle of the lid, I applied *MAC True Chartreuse Pigment*(matte sour apple green).
On   the outer lid and creaseI applied *MAC **Landscape Green  Pigment*(matte grass green).
For the crease and blending I used *Smashbox Nude Eyeshadow *(matte  caramel brown).
For highlight I used *MAC Ricepaper Eyeshadow* (shimmery champagne     gold).

BROWS:
My brows are filled in with *MAC Eyebrow Pencil in Stud*and      *MAC Showstopper Eyeshadow.*

DEFINE:
I lined my upper lashline with *Wet 'n' Wild Creme Eyeliner in Black. *
I lined my lower waterline with *Loreal HIP Creme Eyeliner in Black.*.
I lined my lower lashline with *MAC Designer Purple Pearlglide  Eyeliner*   (purple with fuchsia sparkles).
I   used a tester* Mascara *for my lashes and *Beautee Senses    #213 Eyelashes*.

_*Lips*_:

POLISH:
*MAC Brave New Bronze **Lipstick *with *MAC Sock Hop   Lipglass*.


----------



## Mien (Apr 16, 2010)

Gorgeous look!! You're a beautiful women and your brows are stunningly perfect


----------



## Nelly711 (Apr 16, 2010)

beautiful as always!


----------



## chrisantiss (Apr 16, 2010)

amazing


----------



## laguayaca (Apr 16, 2010)

Wow that is amazing! i love how beautiful the colors look with your skin.


----------



## angelisagemini (Apr 16, 2010)

That green looks good on you!


----------



## Susanne (Apr 16, 2010)

Wow, this is awesome!


----------



## shootout (Apr 16, 2010)

Gorgeous look!


----------



## claralikesguts (Apr 16, 2010)

WOW! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 super hot look!


----------



## thekatalyst (Apr 17, 2010)

love this on you! really cute.


----------



## WhippedCrm (Apr 17, 2010)

wow aboslutely gorgeous!


----------



## MissBrittB87 (Apr 17, 2010)

Awesome and gorgeous! I'm really getting into greens lately and this is so vibrant and lovely! Thanks for sharing!


----------



## peachesxsan (Apr 17, 2010)

so beautiful!  i wish i could apply my eyeshadow half as well


----------



## AudreyNicole (Apr 17, 2010)

Ok, seriously... everytime I see your FOTD or read your blog, I wonder to myself "How is it possible for one person to look so good ALL THE TIME?!?!"  I love your style. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  You are a girl after my own heart, with all of your brights.  Love them!


----------



## LC (Apr 17, 2010)

i love how clean your work is


----------



## DILLIGAF (Apr 17, 2010)

You have definitely inspired me to start using more mattes. I love what you do with them. Keep the hot looks coming!


----------



## tthelwell (Apr 17, 2010)

Thanx so much Speckettes! I love sharing with u guys!!!


----------



## tthelwell (Apr 17, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *AudreyNicole* 

 
_Ok, seriously... everytime I see your FOTD or read your blog, I wonder to myself "How is it possible for one person to look so good ALL THE TIME?!?!"  I love your style. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  You are a girl after my own heart, with all of your brights.  Love them!_

 
Thx Aubrey!!! Heee heeee! U r sooooo sweet! I love color girl! YAY Team Brights! LOL 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *DILLIGAF* 

 
_You have definitely inspired me to start using more mattes. I love what you do with them. Keep the hot looks coming!_

 
Girl I love mattes! Almost all my looks are matte! I just can't seem to get into frost or shimmer! I'm glad I can inspire u to get more into mattes! Thx so much hon!


----------



## DILLIGAF (Apr 17, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *tthelwell* 

 
_Thx Aubrey!!! Heee heeee! U r sooooo sweet! I love color girl! YAY Team Brights! LOL 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





Girl I love mattes! Almost all my looks are matte! I just can't seem to get into frost or shimmer! I'm glad I can inspire u to get more into mattes! Thx so much hon! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
I've never been a fan of anything to frosty or too shimmery. I usually go for a nice middle ground. I never thought I could make mattes work for me and I can see from most of your FOTDs that mattes can DEFINITELY work. Thanks again for the inspiration! I'm off to the pro store tomorrow to get some matte pigments!


----------



## purrtykitty (Apr 17, 2010)

Beautiful!  You have such a gorgeous smile!


----------



## bluedevilkitty (Apr 18, 2010)

Very pretty! Green looks fabulous on you.


----------



## Nieriel (Apr 18, 2010)

amazing


----------



## shy_makeup_girl (Apr 18, 2010)

fabulous!


----------



## earthtonez1 (Apr 18, 2010)

Your brows are like freaking perfect.  Love it!


----------



## HersheysKiss (Apr 18, 2010)

Beautiful!! Your skin is absolutely amazing


----------



## Gonzajuju (Apr 19, 2010)

Gorgeous!!!


----------



## summerlove (Apr 19, 2010)

the brows, the blending, the color color combo, all of it is gorgeous!


----------



## bellaxo812 (Apr 20, 2010)

Wow, this is GORGEOUS!! You are so beautiful and these colors look awesome on you. Rock it chica!!


----------



## AliVix1 (Apr 22, 2010)

beautiful!


----------



## dreamscapemess (Jun 13, 2010)

This is stunnnnning.

And I've really been wanting Canary Yellow, but wasn't sure when to use it except for on game days.  You've convinced me that it can be used in an everyday look. YAY!

Thankyouthankyouthankyou!


----------



## blushing flower (Jun 13, 2010)

wooooow! you look yummy


----------



## Midiamac (Jun 13, 2010)

Here in Paris we say : "J'ADORE".
You are beautiful and your make up is beautiful.
And your brows are perfect.


----------



## xmakeupfanaticx (Jun 13, 2010)

Very pretty!


----------



## Beutyjunkie84 (Aug 3, 2010)

This is gorgeous!!! Stunning!!


----------



## ZoZo (Aug 3, 2010)

That's so beautiful look!!


----------



## Addicted2Shadow (Aug 10, 2010)

Gorgeous!


----------



## ms. kendra (Aug 10, 2010)

So pretty!


----------



## MissResha (Aug 10, 2010)

girl...i am gaga for greens. this is incredibly gorgeous. i have to do this!


----------



## jess2302 (Aug 13, 2010)

your work is awesome I'm in love with your brows especially!


----------



## Fiberluver (Aug 13, 2010)

Oohlala!

Lovely!

Your brows are outta sight and those shadeds on u - u just made me want to add more mattes to my kit!

ThankS!

U rock!


----------



## tthelwell (Aug 14, 2010)

Awwwww my gosh! U ladies r so awesome and sweet to me! I appreciate all the great feedback and love my dears. *Kisses*


----------



## angelica (Aug 17, 2010)

Im such a fan of yours!!


----------



## Redaddict (Aug 17, 2010)

Wow!  Soooo beautiful.


----------

